# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  De pil, menstruatie en zwangerschapstest

## LC84

Hallo,

Ondanks dat ik afgelopen zondag gewoon ongesteld ben geworden wil ik graag een zwangerschapstest uit gaan voeren voor de extra zekerheid. Op welke dag kan ik dat dan het beste doen? Ik ben meestal van zondag t/m woensdag ongesteld. Donderdags heb ik vaak nog wat bruine afscheiding.
Wie kan mij helpen?

Groetjes Leonie

----------


## Déylanna

Ja, daar was in je vorige post al antwoordt op gegeven, schat.
Maar nogmaals, de test kun je doen op de dag dat je GEEN menstuatie meer hebt. Dus in jou geval is dat vrijdag. Succes.

grtjes
Déylanna

----------

